# Spirituality



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.

BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.

EDIT: Cheers Jewelz.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im atheist


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good topic!!!!! nay GREAT TOPIC!!! I don't think you can confine spirituality down to certain criteria like you are though. To me and just my opinion, but when you confine Sprituality to certain criteria and groups you are making it a religion or making it appear to be a religion when it's not, or should I say I don't view it that way. Again only my view but spirituality to me is more of an understanding and feeling than believing stories as in the bible. Just my two cents and my opinion though :nod:


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

You forgot several options, as there are an infinite number.

I belong to my own belief. I believe that you should do the same









Pac


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Good topic!!!!! nay GREAT TOPIC!!! I don't think you can confine spirituality down to certain criteria like you are though. To me and just my opinion, but when you confine Sprituality to certain criteria and groups you are making it a religion or making it appear to be a religion when it's not, or should I say I don't view it that way. Again only my view but spirituality to me is more of an understanding and feeling than believing stories as in the bible. Just my two cents and my opinion though :nod:


Agreed, when I said more than one, I meant taking the values from different religion. Im very spiritual, unfortunately thats not accepted these days especially for guys at my age. Anyways, I take bits and peices from each religion, as well as add my own beliefs.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Good topic!!!!! nay GREAT TOPIC!!! I don't think you can confine spirituality down to certain criteria like you are though. To me and just my opinion, but when you confine Sprituality to certain criteria and groups you are making it a religion or making it appear to be a religion when it's not, or should I say I don't view it that way. Again only my view but spirituality to me is more of an understanding and feeling than believing stories as in the bible. Just my two cents and my opinion though :nod:


Agreed, when I said more than one, I meant taking the values from different religion. Im very spiritual, unfortunately thats not accepted these days especially for guys at my age. Anyways, I take bits and peices from each religion, as well as add my own beliefs.
[/quote]

No sir! it's not accepted cause you and others like you "VIEW" it as unacceptable and make that reality exist. I'm not shy or shameful about being spiritual. Nor do I put it in peoples faces lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

got my own ideals right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Good topic!!!!! nay GREAT TOPIC!!! I don't think you can confine spirituality down to certain criteria like you are though. To me and just my opinion, but when you confine Sprituality to certain criteria and groups you are making it a religion or making it appear to be a religion when it's not, or should I say I don't view it that way. Again only my view but spirituality to me is more of an understanding and feeling than believing stories as in the bible. Just my two cents and my opinion though :nod:


Agreed, when I said more than one, I meant taking the values from different religion. Im very spiritual, unfortunately thats not accepted these days especially for guys at my age. Anyways, I take bits and peices from each religion, as well as add my own beliefs.
[/quote]

No sir! it's not accepted cause you and others like you "VIEW" it as unacceptable and make that reality exist. I'm not shy or shameful about being spiritual. Nor do I put it in peoples faces lol








[/quote]

Good point, I guess its a weakness of mine.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Good topic!!!!! nay GREAT TOPIC!!! I don't think you can confine spirituality down to certain criteria like you are though. To me and just my opinion, but when you confine Sprituality to certain criteria and groups you are making it a religion or making it appear to be a religion when it's not, or should I say I don't view it that way. Again only my view but spirituality to me is more of an understanding and feeling than believing stories as in the bible. Just my two cents and my opinion though :nod:


Agreed, when I said more than one, I meant taking the values from different religion. Im very spiritual, unfortunately thats not accepted these days especially for guys at my age. Anyways, I take bits and peices from each religion, as well as add my own beliefs.
[/quote]

No sir! it's not accepted cause you and others like you "VIEW" it as unacceptable and make that reality exist. I'm not shy or shameful about being spiritual. Nor do I put it in peoples faces lol








[/quote]

Good point, I guess its a weakness of mine.
[/quote]

LOL no no no bud! It's not a weakness either lol it's simply a view you hadn't seen yet. Nothing bad at all about it!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Canadians and their polls. Cant your kind get anything right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

LMAO^

See Sig V


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]
were on the suicide discussion rite now not virgins


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]
were on the suicide discussion rite now not virgins :laugh:
[/quote]

You get your 72 virgins by becomning a sucicde bomber.

Hey.... I found out how you can get laid


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]
were on the suicide discussion rite now not virgins :laugh:
[/quote]

You get your 72 virgins by becomning a sucicde bomber.

Hey.... I found out how you can get laid :laugh:
[/quote]

#REMOVED# the last thing i want is a virgin..i want a girl with experience

u think theres weed in heaven?

if there is i want a 10 acre field of it...and then i want to light the whole field up and run thru it and get high off the fumes of 10 acres of the bestest weed in the universe...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]

Neither will those who are following Islam







Just those who believe it was the word of Mohhamad (sp?)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]
were on the suicide discussion rite now not virgins :laugh:
[/quote]

You get your 72 virgins by becomning a sucicde bomber.

Hey.... I found out how you can get laid :laugh:
[/quote]

#REMOVED# the last thing i want is a virgin..i want a girl with experience

u think theres weed in heaven?

if there is i want a 10 acre field of it...and then i want to light the whole field up and run thru it and get high off the fumes of 10 acres of the bestest weed in the universe...
[/quote]

#REMOVED#? rofl... your a paki from the suburbs and you call people your '#REMOVED#'?

Weed? I see. I always knew you muslims likes your guns and hash.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]
were on the suicide discussion rite now not virgins :laugh:
[/quote]

You get your 72 virgins by becomning a sucicde bomber.

Hey.... I found out how you can get laid :laugh:
[/quote]

#REMOVED# the last thing i want is a virgin..i want a girl with experience

u think theres weed in heaven?

if there is i want a 10 acre field of it...and then i want to light the whole field up and run thru it and get high off the fumes of 10 acres of the bestest weed in the universe...
[/quote]

#REMOVED#? rofl... your a paki from the suburbs and you call people your '#REMOVED#'?

Weed? I see. I always knew you muslims likes your guns and hash.
[/quote]

im black ...uve never heard of a black muslim?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I voted I am several, leaning towards Zen buddhism.. maybe I can be a Jew/Atheist/Buddhist :laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Watching a very interesting program, and got curious. What are you? Comments very welcome.
> 
> BTW, did you know Suicide and the 72 religions are not part of the Koran, and are not accepted by Islam? They are the word of Mohummad (sp?) apparently, and are not actually part of the true religion.
> 
> WTF HAPPENED TO MY POLL? f*ck...mine aswell close it


im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

sux for the ppl who do it tho huh

isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"

i think judaism is too
[/quote]

It might... But last time I checked Christians or Jews wont get 72 virgins in heaven for killin Islamic people?
[/quote]

Neither will those who are following Islam







Just those who believe it was the word of Mohhamad (sp?)
[/quote]

...The word of mohammad? All muslism are supposed to follow that. Can I then assume that all muslims want to kill jews and christians?

nevermind, I already know the answer...

Did a Jew drive a boat into the USS Cole

Did a Christian kill 183 US Marines in Beruit?

Did a Jew fly airtplanes into the world trade center?

Did a Christian bomb the madrid subway?

Did a Jew bitch slap a friend over $4 and throw fries at him?

"Islam - the religion of peace"....







riiiiiiight


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

And tell me, besides Fox news, where do you get your insight and wisdom? Clearly you know the stereotypes off by heart, but do you know anymore? Enlighten us!

Did a muslim order the slaughter of thousands of people in the form of a religious crusade?

There are people who become fanatic in every religion.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's sad... This thread had the potential to be something interesting. Too bad it degenerated into hopeless bigotry and bashing of an entire faith based on the actions of few...









I hope this thread gets locked soon before it gets worse.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> It's sad... This thread had the potential to be something interesting. Too bad it degenerated into hopeless bigotry and bashing of an entire faith based on the actions of few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigotry?







Those are facts above buddy.

Actions of a few? LOL! Im sure we could handle a 'few' terrorists. This isnt a 'few'.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

danny...lol back to the thread..u know richard gier or however u spell it it zen bhuddist..thats so wierd

hes like best friends with the dali lama

and wtf is kabalah..i know its the cool religion to have rite now..but wut exactly is it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> and wtf is kabalah..i know its the cool religion to have rite now..but wut exactly is it


http://www.digital-brilliance.com/kab/faq.htm


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut abuot scientology..is it a cult..or is considered a religion


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Undecided.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> and wtf is kabalah..i know its the cool religion to have rite now..but wut exactly is it


http://www.digital-brilliance.com/kab/faq.htm
[/quote]

No sh*t... My point was if there were only a few terrorists it coudl be easily handled. As you put it "actions of a few". My reply "Actions of a few? LOL! Im sure we could handle a 'few' terrorists." Meaning we are not talking about a few. Great reading comprehension. Supremist? Spare me man. There isnt one false thing I said above.

Tell me, who bombed the Marine barracks beruit 1983?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If I had to split hairs I would say I'm a buddhist but even then...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol ...for all u responding to exodus..just ignore it..sh*t im muslim and i dont care..why should u....keep the thread going..im tired of that sh*t..pretty annoying


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol ...for all u responding to exodus..just ignore it..sh*t im muslim and i dont care..why should u....keep the thread going..im tired of that sh*t..pretty annoying


You shoudlnt care. I was pretty much joking with you about the 72 virgin comment. Up onto the point where Danny made his little comment. Anyways, asta mama lakam


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> lol ...for all u responding to exodus..just ignore it..sh*t im muslim and i dont care..why should u....keep the thread going..im tired of that sh*t..pretty annoying


You shoudlnt care. I was pretty much joking with you about the 72 virgin comment. Up onto the point where Danny made his little comment. Anyways, a*sta mama lakam*








[/quote]










































im not mad...and i knew u were joking about the virgins...sh*t its the internet..why catch feelings ne more


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol ...for all u responding to exodus..just ignore it..sh*t im muslim and i dont care..why should u....keep the thread going..im tired of that sh*t..pretty annoying


You shoudlnt care. I was pretty much joking with you about the 72 virgin comment. Up onto the point where Danny made his little comment. Anyways, a*sta mama lakam*








[/quote]










































im not mad...and i knew u were joking about the virgins...sh*t its the internet..why catch feelings ne more








[/quote]

how the f*ck you say that right?

asta mama lakem

mama lakem ra

I know im butchering it to death... Correct it please.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

assalamalaikum


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i was born/raised as a roman catholic.. but right now im not religious at all.. im the type of person that doesnt just believe in something just cuz someone tells u to, so i did my own research, and islam makes the most sense to me.. terrorists just use islam to back their actions cuz they have no legit reasons..
but i think any religion or text shouldnt be taken word for word.. it should be used as a guideline.. religion cant really be proven, and for all we know, some guys got together in the ancient times and used 'god' to control people by using fear of a higher being.. if u think about it, all religion really is, is law.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I was born and raised Roman Catholic too. Im not a very religious person, I dont go to church and I dont read the bible or anything, but I guess if you ask what religion I follow it would still be Roman Catholic.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> if u think about it, all religion really is, is law.


Monotheistic religions perhaps, but this is not true of many eastern religions.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I practice Brujerizmo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm non-religious: the closest I get to a moral philosophy I believe in is humanism.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Raised roman catholic, went to catholic schools all my life. What am I now? Not sure, I believe in a higher power, but not into organized religion. I've read the bible in and out for years, studied it, etc. I just found out for myself that I will agree with the morals behind most religions and some of the teachings, but to be "brain washed" which religion is right and why I need to go to church is stupid. Organized religions are just not my thing and don't feel right to me.


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm catholic and i go to a catholic college, but im no fanatic by any means, anyone can believe what they want.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you forgot agnostic..

has faith but doesnt follow any organized religon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Christian


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i was born and raised roman catholic but im not really religious.......maybe when im older


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont practice anything outright, but i loosely follow some bhuddist things, and i share many of their beliefs as well. i couldnt be a bhuddist because ive got too much of a temper tho.lol.

i sort of take little bits and pieces from a bunch of religions, and sort of have that as something to live my life by. i like christmas, so at this time of year im christian.lol.

with travelling around a lot, ive had the oppourtunity to visit some Holy places, and see and learn about many different religions. i prefer it that way. if everyone only stuck to one thing in their life, then they arent going to get to experience too much, will they?









when im in my late 20s im going to goto thailand and head up to one of the monasteries for a week or a month. foreigners can do it for anywhere from a weekend to a year. you go up and actually become a monk. its pretty sweet. my dad and i are thinking of doing it, except my dad is a bit wary because he wouldnt be able to drink for a week.lol.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

[/quote]
im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...

[/quote]

Umm dont you mean they think ur going to the worst place in hell for all of eternity unless you go and blow up a mess of peeps who you've never met before but dont agree with your world veiw when u blow urself up? I think in that case the going rate is 70 virgins in heaven waiting for ya.










** disclaimer i meant that as a joke regarding extremists, there's some really swell Muslims out there who are among the nicest folk i've ever met. Aint knockin the whole mess of them.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

christian but hate going to church


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok looks like my last post already had something similer posted before, just wanted to say that again i was only mocking the extreme who make their paticuler religion look bad.

Anyhow, this could be an interesting topic. I studied for the ministry and all that hub'bub before Booze and nekid women got the better of me although i still have a strong interest in religion. In fact i'm curently working on writing a book on the subject of Hellfire, who knows if it would ever be published?? Back to what i was sayin, i've always been very curious about how each person chooses what they will believe in and why. It's one of my favorite subjects, thanks for starting the thread!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

actually i have rediscovered myself and my faith....im an islamic jew...straight up...jk

my dad was raised in northern ireland with one catholic parent and one prodestant parent...i bet that made for some interesting dinner convos...lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> actually i have rediscovered myself and my faith....im an* islamic jew*...straight up...jk
> 
> my dad was raised in northern ireland with one catholic parent and one prodestant parent...i bet that made for some interesting dinner convos...lol


:laugh:







:laugh:

did ne one see the barbara walters special on heaven?

they interviewed ppl that were christian, muslim, jewish, bhuddist, hindu, athiests, and ppl who were dead and saw heaven and came back

they had extremists and liberals from every religion

the funniest sh*t is when they interviewed this muslim extremist in jail ...and barbara asked him...wut happens to jews...do they go to heaven?...and the dude strait up said NO...they all go to the bottom most place in hell and he started laughing

it was the funniest sh*t ever because barbara walters is a jew lololol

and then barbara said to him..im a jew where am i gonna go?

and the dude said hell!!! looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> got my own ideals right now


Spirituality and one's perception of god is something that I believe comes from deep within, and cannot be defined by a set of rules or a name. That's just me.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i guess i would lean towards buddhism, but its more of a philosophy when compared to most religions...mainly in the sense you don't worship a deity or other holy figures...at least not according to the teachings of the original buddha...other things like the Dalai Llama, ceremony, etc. were added later by various cultures to make it their own.

It doesn't really matter what religion you are...i don't think god cares. if you look deeper, religion is more about living an ethical and moral life, RIGHT NOW. The extremists are often taking the lazy road...any religous extremists. its alot easier to go to church once a week for an hour than to 
live like Jesus, Mohammed, Buddha...whomever. You can say, "I'm a christian" (meaning i'm a follower of christ), anyone can say that, but to really be spiritual you have to get off your butt and live that way, for your own sake more than any tangible reward like virgins, heaven, etc. I believe that having "faith" because you are afraid of God in the afterlife or because you want certain things in your life...rewards, is kinda childish...the way a parent teaches a child, or even the way a dog or cat responds to its owner.

It doesn't surprise me though that most, if not almost all, ppl live this way. Hell, i can be a priest or rabbi and molest young children...does that make you a christian...follower of christ?

on a side note, its interesting that whatever the religion, the extremists claim their's is the one true one...someones gotta be wrong...but if god is on your side...

i guess my point is the belief that "heaven" or "hell" is a state of mind more than anything, and people should live for the now than any future reward or punishment.

my 2 cents,
PT


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rocker said:


> christian but hate going to church


LMAO hahah not at you rocker, you're cool but just the comment you posted. Soooooooooo many christians I run into and know are the same way and I laugh cause in my eyes they are "CREATED CHRISTIANS" lol. And going to church doesn't make you any more religous than hanging out in a garage makes you a mechanic.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i am a roman catholic and never once do i feel that someone is forcing me to believe certain things.

ive always thought taht some buddhist teachings were rather interesting, and also wish i knew more about other religions.

btw cabbala or kahbbalha or however u spell it is a sect of Judiasm that interperets the jewish scriptures mysticaly or soemthing liek that, and its supposed to take one's entire life to understand it


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i dont believe in ANY false gods...jesus and "god" are all false gods, there might be a higher being outthere in the universe somewhere but they are not it

maybe i watch to much stargate but i do believe that now, highly religious people minaswell just start chanting HALLOW THE ORI and read the book of oregin


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> i dont believe in ANY false gods...jesus and "god" are all false gods, there might be a higher being outthere in the universe somewhere but they are not it
> 
> maybe i watch to much stargate but i do believe that now, highly religious people minaswell just start chanting HALLOW THE ORI and read the book of oregin


Not trying to debate but just curious as to how you know that they are false gods as you put it. I'm just curious as to how you arrived to that decision/thinking/view/opinion.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> i guess i would lean towards buddhism, but its more of a philosophy when compared to most religions...mainly in the sense you don't worship a deity or other holy figures...at least not according to the teachings of the original buddha...other things like the Dalai Llama, ceremony, etc. were added later by various cultures to make it their own.
> 
> It doesn't really matter what religion you are...i don't think god cares. if you look deeper, religion is more about living an ethical and moral life, RIGHT NOW. The extremists are often taking the lazy road...any religous extremists. its alot easier to go to church once a week for an hour than to
> live like Jesus, Mohammed, Buddha...whomever. You can say, "I'm a christian" (meaning i'm a follower of christ), anyone can say that, but to really be spiritual you have to get off your butt and live that way, for your own sake more than any tangible reward like virgins, heaven, etc. I believe that having "faith" because you are afraid of God in the afterlife or because you want certain things in your life...rewards, is kinda childish...the way a parent teaches a child, or even the way a dog or cat responds to its owner.
> ...


 You make some good point's, in "the Christian world" it's true a lot of people's faith is based on doing or acting in a certain way so as to be able to avoid one eventuality and receive another. Billy Graham i think is a good example of that, I think a lot of the lifestyle that he advocates he pushes so one wont "go to hell". 
If one opens the bible though and reads it cover to cover though, without prejudice just on it's own merit you'll see this God fella actauly appears to be looking for peeps to obey him cuz they love him as a father type, its like doing what he asks is givin u the chance to show that u care enuff to make that paticuler effort, that and if ur into beleiving the whole bible thing, then like God's way of dong stuf is just a whole lot smarter than anything one can come up with on ur own. God when he punishes in the bible it appears is always an absolute last resort, either that it it just sucked to be u that day.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

jiggy said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.
[/quote]








how does being a samurai mean that you are violent??? Just wondering how you attached a religion to violence through the samurai's way of life?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.
[/quote]








how does being a samurai mean that you are violent??? Just wondering how you attached a religion to violence through the samurai's way of life?
[/quote]

Actually my whole point is NOT attaching it to violence or non-violence


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

read up on BUSHIDO


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.
[/quote]








how does being a samurai mean that you are violent??? Just wondering how you attached a religion to violence through the samurai's way of life?
[/quote]

Actually my whole point is NOT attaching it to violence or non-violence
[/quote]

well then why did you say a lot of people mistakenly believe that buddhists are non-violent?? Maybe I'm just confused or lacking synapse today lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.
[/quote]








how does being a samurai mean that you are violent??? Just wondering how you attached a religion to violence through the samurai's way of life?
[/quote]

Actually my whole point is NOT attaching it to violence or non-violence
[/quote]

well then why did you say a lot of people mistakenly believe that buddhists are non-violent?? Maybe I'm just confused or lacking synapse today lol
[/quote]

Because a lot of people mistakenly believe that buddhists are supposed to be non-violent by definition. I was just saying it's an incorrect point of view; kind of like saying that Christians are supposed to blonde...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Uh, how is that hard? If anything with an amount of discipline it is easy.

The teaching is not that you should not have anything, it is that attachment to worldly desires is the cause of suffering in the world. If you're unhappy it's because you have a desire that is being unfullfilled, but with no desire, there is no unhappyness.

Another principle teaching of Buddhism is the importance of mindfullness, which is a key component on the path of enlightenment. These are not difficult concepts to grasp, nor are they meant to represent an end to themselves, but merely a means to an end, which ultimately is understanding.

It can be said as well that there are many great teachers who were not buddhists but emphasized the importance of mindfullness and the understanding in which your own perception ultimately shapes your reality, so that in turn you become aware of those perceptions and how to see without them. Jiddu Krishnamurti is likely my favourite philosopher and he teaches nothing at all, merely to ask questions and find greater understanding on your own, which in essence is Buddhism as much as it is Taoism or any other eastern religion that seeks enlightenment.

As I said, they aren't difficult practices to follow, as it isn't a religion in the sense that it tells you anything, merely how to find understanding on your own. You could basically sum up alot of it with;



> Understand everything, and all will be exactly as it is
> Understand nothing, and all will be exactly as it is


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i am leet buddhist ninja of the eleventy one.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> its funny how people say.. 'i am buddhist' or 'i follow buddhist teachings'.. it is very hard to be buddhist or any religion like buddhism nowadays.. it is very impractical.. they teach that you shouldnt have anything unless it is a complete neccessity.. this means, no big house, tv, radio, junk food, computer, nice clothes, video games..etc.


Nonsense... at least not zen buddhism. Doesn't teach you anything of the sort

A lot of people also mistakenly believe that Buddhists are supposed to be non-violent but a lot of Japanese samurais practiced Buddhism.
[/quote]








how does being a samurai mean that you are violent??? Just wondering how you attached a religion to violence through the samurai's way of life?
[/quote]

Actually my whole point is NOT attaching it to violence or non-violence
[/quote]

well then why did you say a lot of people mistakenly believe that buddhists are non-violent?? Maybe I'm just confused or lacking synapse today lol
[/quote]

Because a lot of people mistakenly believe that buddhists are supposed to be non-violent by definition. I was just saying it's an incorrect point of view; kind of like saying that Christians are supposed to blonde...
[/quote]

Ahhhh thank you thank you! lol Sorry I wasn't getting it, just one of those days


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I grew up being taught Catholic beliefs but always questioned the hipocriticalness of the church. I have witnessed a couple of family members that were taken advantage of by organized religion. Based upon my real life expieriences, I am more of an evolutionist/science based person..

Weather someone worships the a sun god, Zeus, mother earth, or any religion, as long as to treat others with respect, you are cool with me
to each their own..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to add that I have always found it odd to believe in one religion as most due. The reason I say this is once you believe one way and one way only you subconciously narrow your thinking into only views that coincide with your relegion.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Athiesm/Realism for me.
im a firm believer that religion is the problem not the answer!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> i dont believe in ANY false gods...jesus and "god" are all false gods, there might be a higher being outthere in the universe somewhere but they are not it
> 
> maybe i watch to much stargate but i do believe that now, highly religious people minaswell just start chanting HALLOW THE ORI and read the book of oregin


Not trying to debate but just curious as to how you know that they are false gods as you put it. I'm just curious as to how you arrived to that decision/thinking/view/opinion.
[/quote]

i came to that conclusion from the lack of proof and purpose to worship a god, what did god and jesus do that is worth me worshiping them for my entire life...what jesus healed a few people and turned water into wine, i can do that, so should i be worshiped, for the small amount i have read of on these religions makes it seem like a load of bullshit,
i remember reading about the "new testiments" or someshit like that, and how the guy that wrote them saw everything in his dream, and since then people have believed everything he said.

religion is good inthe way it teaches people to live a peacefull life, and im shur it helped ALOT back when it was cool to chop the head of somebody who stole your water thousands of years ago

but its to bad people cant just do that on there own, without worshiping somebody for being afraid to goto hell and all that bullshit.

Just look at that trading spouces maniacs, to much loven for god is a bad thing


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> im pretty sure islam talks about suicide..because i know for a fact that if u commit suicide...islam says ur going to the worst place in hell for all eternity...
> 
> sux for the ppl who do it tho huh
> 
> isnt that wut christianity says too...unless u "accept jesus as ur savior"


to Dannyboy: Uhh well I'm Catholic. That would qualify under christain, but you should really have the different religions up there because they may be part of a group, but they are all different in beliefs. And too cause Catholics are the biggest religion in the world.

But anyways as far as suicide and christianity and accepting Jesus as your savior. Well it your Christain you've already done that. However if your not, then they say you do not go to hell just for that, i have been told by many priests that in our belief, anyone (no matter religion) can go to heavan if they lead a good life. As far as suicide, it will end you up in hell according to christianity. Your body is a sacred temple, you should not do anything to destroy it.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> Athiesm/Realism for me.
> im a firm believer that religion is the problem not the answer!


never heard of an athiest before i read that and went and searched google. after reading a bunch articles/debates/theorys 
i can now say im an athiest


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I am not going to touch this thread ----

However, K Fizzly cracks (excuse the pun) me up!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> I am not going to touch this thread ----
> 
> However, K Fizzly cracks (excuse the pun) me up!!!


You're not a GOD'S WARRIOR!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive seen a pair of monks scrap in bangkok. i think they got into a fight over some electronic thing. we were at Planthip PLaza, which is bascically a 9 floor mall that is entirely electronic stuff. the monks flock there on their days off, there's usually hundreds of them in there. i heard a commotion, and 2 monks were going at it in their orange robes...WTF???lol.

the monks mean business man. they protect their monasteries themselves, no need for security. some types of bhuddism you are supposed to have almost no posessions and be non-violent and stuff. but i think that the underlying main point of bhuddism is to be friendly and respect every living thing...(except those living things that need an asswhooping from the monks)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Puff said:


> ive seen a pair of monks scrap in bangkok. i think they got into a fight over some electronic thing. we were at Planthip PLaza, which is bascically a 9 floor mall that is entirely electronic stuff. the monks flock there on their days off, there's usually hundreds of them in there. i heard a commotion, and 2 monks were going at it in their orange robes...WTF???lol.
> 
> the monks mean business man. they protect their monasteries themselves, no need for security. some types of bhuddism you are supposed to have almost no posessions and be non-violent and stuff. but i think that the underlying main point of bhuddism is to be friendly and respect every living thing...(except those living things that need an asswhooping from the monks)


Ya, I once saw video of like 100 monks defending a tempe against the Chinese Army lmao. They whooped some hard ass.

But then they commited suicide in protest


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Monks do not f*ck around.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do they not yell when they are being burned


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

they are hardkore++

I dunno, if you read accounts of monks performing self immolation you'll see they never even move a muscle.. its crazy.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> how do they not yell when they are being burned


Greater control over the mind's functioning achieved through practice (meditation). I couldn't do that myself but I can easily see how it could be done by someone with more discipline.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Who is St. Michael? I dont know much about him, lets hear.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Who is St. Michael? I dont know much about him, lets hear.
[/quote]

/agreed


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Thats right, I forgot you Cathloics dont pray directly to God. I always thought that as a lil odd, but to each their own. You believe in st mike and not god or you meant you pray to st mike?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I was raised a Lutheran protestant. There was a time in my life, not long ago, when I was quite religous, but not anymore.

Even if there is a God, bad things still happen to good, religous people. I know of lots of people without any faith whose lives appear quite blessed, and some devoutly religous people who have suffered terribly. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, -what's the point of practicing a religon?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I was raised a Lutheran protestant. There was a time in my life, not long ago, when I was quite religous, but not anymore.
> 
> Even if there is a God, bad things still happen to good, religous people. I know of lots of people without any faith whose lives appear quite blessed, and some devoutly religous people who have suffered terribly. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, -what's the point of practicing a religon?


Religion isnt meant to make good things happen for you. It is meant as a channel for faith, it helps people do what they believe in IMO. Anyone who thinks there life should be made better because they pray isnt understanding the true meaning of religions IMO.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Who is St. Michael? I dont know much about him, lets hear.
[/quote]

St. Michael is Gods right hand angel. During the battle between Heaven and Hell, St. Michael led the angels into victory by defeating Lucifier and sending him to Hell, God then banished Lucifer to eternal damnation...or so the story goes.

St. Michaels Story <--- click there for more indepth story or read the following passage below



> Then there was a Great Battle in Heaven--Michael and his Angels fighting with Lucifer; and, Lucifer fought, and his Angels fought; but, they did NOT win. And Michael drove Lucifer right out of Heaven, and he fell down, and down, and down to hell; and, all his bad angels were driven down after him, and as the last one disappeared from sight forever and the Gate of Heaven clanged shut, a great Shout went up from Michael's Army: "Heaven has Won! Rejoice and be glad all you Angels! The Good God Always Wins!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I was raised a Lutheran protestant. There was a time in my life, not long ago, when I was quite religous, but not anymore.
> 
> Even if there is a God, bad things still happen to good, religous people. I know of lots of people without any faith whose lives appear quite blessed, and some devoutly religous people who have suffered terribly. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, -what's the point of practicing a religon?


Religion isnt meant to make good things happen for you. It is meant as a channel for faith, it helps people do what they believe in IMO. Anyone who thinks there life should be made better because they pray isnt understanding the true meaning of religions IMO.
[/quote]
Hmmm...now that I put my thoughts down in writing (text), I can see your point.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i was born/raised as a roman catholic.. but right now im not religious at all.. im the type of person that doesnt just believe in something just cuz someone tells u to, so i did my own research, and islam makes the most sense to me.. terrorists just use islam to back their actions cuz they have no legit reasons..
> but i think any religion or text shouldnt be taken word for word.. it should be used as a guideline.. religion cant really be proven, and for all we know, some guys got together in the ancient times and used 'god' to control people by using fear of a higher being.. if u think about it, *all religion really is, is law.*


If you truly studied Christianity, you would eventually come to the conclusion that the law was given by Moses to show us how evil and sinful we humans are, and that we can't live by the law for one single day without breaking it.
Jesus Christ fulfilled the law, therefore, we are 'free from the law in Christ.'


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i was born/raised as a roman catholic.. but right now im not religious at all.. im the type of person that doesnt just believe in something just cuz someone tells u to, so i did my own research, and islam makes the most sense to me.. terrorists just use islam to back their actions cuz they have no legit reasons..
> but i think any religion or text shouldnt be taken word for word.. it should be used as a guideline.. religion cant really be proven, and for all we know, some guys got together in the ancient times and used 'god' to control people by using fear of a higher being.. if u think about it, *all religion really is, is law.*


If you truly studied Christianity, you would eventually come to the conclusion that the law was given by Moses to show us how evil and sinful we humans are, and that we can't live by the law for one single day without breaking it.
Jesus Christ fulfilled the law, therefore, we are* 'free from the law in Christ.'*
[/quote]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> i was born/raised as a roman catholic.. but right now im not religious at all.. im the type of person that doesnt just believe in something just cuz someone tells u to, so i did my own research, and islam makes the most sense to me.. terrorists just use islam to back their actions cuz they have no legit reasons..
> but i think any religion or text shouldnt be taken word for word.. it should be used as a guideline.. religion cant really be proven, and for all we know, some guys got together in the ancient times and used 'god' to control people by using fear of a higher being.. if u think about it, *all religion really is, is law.*


If you truly studied Christianity, you would eventually come to the conclusion that the law was given by Moses to show us how evil and sinful we humans are, and that we can't live by the law for one single day without breaking it.
Jesus Christ fulfilled the law, therefore, we are* 'free from the law in Christ.'*
[/quote]









[/quote]
Dannyboy, I realize this is a very hard concept for people to grasp. but it is very true. There is more to it, but that is the most simple way to explain it. Any questions about it, and I will try my best to help you understand.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

eggs is correct


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Bump for curiousity's sake!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You should have made a seperate group for Evangelicals because they are some crazy mofo's.. You send them cash, they say a prayer that'll you'll be healthy wealthy and wise.. You show up to their sermon wheel chair bound or dying of cancer and they heal you and then you faint..

I'm Catholic, but even though my dad had to go to church every sunday when he was a kid he's never made us go. Only time we used to go to church is wedding/funeral/easter.. I've never read the whole bible but I'd like to think there is a god that makes things happen for people or should I say helps people figure out their purpose in life, and helps things fall into place..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

great topic


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bump for curiousity's sake!


Excellent point Danny.
At least you are curious and not offended; that's the beginning of salvation.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

To me it doesn't matter if you're religious or not, as long as you're for getting along with people that's all that matters to me. I was raised catholic but now I just don't believe in organized religions for me.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I was raised a Lutheran protestant. There was a time in my life, not long ago, when I was quite religous, but not anymore.
> 
> Even if there is a God, bad things still happen to good, religous people. *I know of lots of people without any faith whose lives appear quite blessed, and some devoutly religous people who have suffered terribly*. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, -what's the point of practicing a religon?


It's so true that many of the wicked flourish and many good people suffer continuously until they die a wretched death. I work at a church part time and drink among sinners just as often, so I winess this first hand. But sometimes the wicked do suffer. It almost seems random at times.
I think anyone seeking the truth must accept that God's ways are probably not man's ways, so a lot of what religious tradition advocates just doesn't work, but some of it does. Once we become locksteppers, however, we're bound to be dissappointed. I personally do believe in Christianity, but I would never interpret the Bible in a fundamentalist sense, and I do think the ultimate truth goes beyond all religions.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I consider myself Christian, but im not a divout Christian. I drink even though i'm underage, i smoke weed (very occasionally) I curse, i laugh at other peoples misfortune and i sure as hell never go to church unless its a wedding. But I was christened and I do believe in God. I just don't feel the need to go to church to prove i'm a believer


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

My religion wasnt an option.

What about satanists?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> My religion wasnt an option.
> 
> What about satanists?


to belive in satan you would in a way technically have to be some kind of chatholic or christan since catholosicm created the devil to scare people to be good cristians.. the whole allure of satanist is that its bad so you would have to belive in good to belive you where worshiping bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Nismo lies...he is the devil!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Thats right, I forgot you Cathloics dont pray directly to God. I always thought that as a lil odd, but to each their own. You believe in st mike and not god or you meant you pray to st mike?








[/quote]

What????

http://www.catholicplanet.com/catholic/our.htm


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Im not sure which religious belief I believe in, I goto a catholic church and say my daily prayers, but Im not baptised or anything of that nature. I dont really pray to God but I believe in St. Michael (the archangel)


Thats right, I forgot you Cathloics dont pray directly to God. I always thought that as a lil odd, but to each their own. You believe in st mike and not god or you meant you pray to st mike?








[/quote]

I meant that I pray to St. Michaels.

I was always taught that Catholics DO believe in god; that god being the manifest of Jesus Christ. Also was taught that catholics believe in Mary as being the holy mother of god.....other than that, Im as unspiritual as the next rapper.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nismo lies...he is the devil!


Figures the devil lives in Jersey...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> Nismo lies...he is the devil!


Figures the devil lives in Jersey...
[/quote]

and in dogma god lived in jersey too..

besides i cant be the devil becasue i dont belive in the hookey fairytale stories..


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

christian :nod:


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont know, I belive in god but im non religious

is athiest non religions or no belief in god?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

VENOM said:


> i dont know, I belive in god but im non religious
> 
> is athiest non religions or no belief in god?


Well, most religions believe in some type of God/Entity, so Im not sure how thats possible? Sounds like you a re just a traditionalist.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

religiuos, i haven't be to chruch in 6 months :laugh:


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

whats wrong with organized religion?

u guys dont like praying with others to help ur brothers and sisters become more closer to God


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

VENOM said:


> is athiest non religions or no belief in god?


Good question. From what I gather, an atheist has no belief in any god or diety. 
If someone is unsure of the existence of a super natural power, then they are agnostic.
Right?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> is athiest non religions or no belief in god?


Good question. From what I gather, an atheist has no belief in any god or diety. 
If someone is unsure of the existence of a super natural power, then they are agnostic.
Right?
[/quote]

i thought athiest was someone that didnt belive in anyreligon and agnostic belives in a god and spirituality but not in organized religon..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my sig says it all


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

An atheist doesn't believe that a higher power exists. An agnostic doesn't believe we have enough knowledge to yet know if a higher power does exist, are that its unknowable. I am agnostic, borderline atheist.

Point is, we will never know if a God does exist. Many people say we will know when death comes knocking. But that is flawed logic, just because a God may exist doesn't mean an afterlife does. And vice versa, just because there maybe an afterlife, doesn't mean a God is in existence.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

User said:


> An atheist doesn't believe that a higher power exists. An agnostic doesn't believe we have enough knowledge to yet know if a higher power does exist, are that its unknowable. I am agnostic, borderline atheist.
> 
> Point is, we will never know if a God does exist. Many people say we will know when death comes knocking. But that is flawed logic, just because a God may exist doesn't mean an afterlife does. And vice versa, just because there maybe an afterlife, doesn't mean a God is in existence.


I have a lot of proof that there is more to life than just what we know, but Ive learned it through experience...so I cant really prove it to another person.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> And tell me, besides Fox news, where do you get your insight and wisdom? Clearly you know the stereotypes off by heart, but do you know anymore? Enlighten us!
> 
> *Did a muslim order the slaughter of thousands of people in the form of a religious crusade?*
> 
> There are people who become fanatic in every religion.


Probably so. Islamic capture of Egypt, North Africa, Spain, Sicily, Turkey, Jerusalem in a militaristic way, slaughter happen. It was just enough to incite more political power to Kings, Emperors, and the Pope to start the crusade. One belief is that once muslim armies capture land, it is forever islamic land. And even today they have it all expect Jerusalem and part of Italy or "Rome" as they would see it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

User said:


> And tell me, besides Fox news, where do you get your insight and wisdom? Clearly you know the stereotypes off by heart, but do you know anymore? Enlighten us!
> 
> *Did a muslim order the slaughter of thousands of people in the form of a religious crusade?*
> 
> There are people who become fanatic in every religion.


Probably so. Islamic capture of Egypt, North Africa, Spain, Sicily, Turkey, Jerusalem in a militaristic way, slaughter happen. It was just enough to incite more political power to Kings, Emperors, and the Pope to start the crusade. One belief is that once muslim armies capture land, it is forever islamic land. And even today they have it all expect Jerusalem and part of Italy or "Rome" as they would see it.
[/quote]

Dont forget the genoicde of Darfur


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Its modern day man.

September 11 gave enough political power to start another round. People with beliefs like myself would hope to see Islamic control be pushed back atleast to its original area. Christianity has been so intertwined into modern society by hollywood and people that doesnt adhere to Christianity (but believes it) that its not as dangerous like an Islamic influence. Atleast in a western sense.

Darfur is terrible but a simple fact of our world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Its bullshit IMO, and if I had the brains, I would put them to good use and try to stop it. But I wasnt blessed with intelligence, so I plan on doing my best through a life of relief work.

Reality of these issues can be tough to swallow, its enraging to know that a person could control a religion to the extent to create a society of such hatred


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its bullshit IMO, and if I had the brains, I would put them to good use and try to stop it. But I wasnt blessed with intelligence, so I plan on doing my best through a life of relief work.
> 
> Reality of these issues can be tough to swallow, its enraging to know that a person could control a religion to the extent to create a society of such hatred


If I had the brains I wouldn't have always been seen as the stupid pretty boy.









If you want to do relief work, then do.

Anyway by default (being born into I suppose) religion would be Christianity (Protestantism) or Judism. Depends on which family member I ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

User said:


> Its bullshit IMO, and if I had the brains, I would put them to good use and try to stop it. But I wasnt blessed with intelligence, so I plan on doing my best through a life of relief work.
> 
> Reality of these issues can be tough to swallow, its enraging to know that a person could control a religion to the extent to create a society of such hatred


If I had the brains I wouldn't have always been seen as the stupid pretty boy.









If you want to do relief work, then do.

Anyway by default (being born into I suppose) religion would be Christianity (Protestantism) or Judism. Depends on which family member I ask.
[/quote]

Family reunions must be interesting









"You killed Christ!"
"We had to!"
"He was our king!"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry for posting in here, I was trying to refrain!!!

But no one is 'born into the Christian faith' in the flesh.

Not trying to argue, and I just won't here.. To be a Christian, you must be re-born, spiritually. 
This is accomplished by opening the door of your heart to Jesus Christ, confessing, and being willing to turn from your sinful ways, and surrendering to His Lordship.








You must believe the truth about who He is, and invite Him to be your Lord and Savior on your own. No one is forced into the Christian faith.

Christ is a perfect gentleman.

Also, salvation is not based on what we do, but what Jesus has already done for us.. So we can not boast about our good works for our salvation at all..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wow there is one jew on this site








dippy as for your last statement, im not even gonna comment, i dont get down with religion, i am my own savior


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I have a lot of proof that there is more to life than just what we know, but Ive learned it through experience...so I cant really prove it to another person.


I would like to think so too but to prove it or disprove it you would have to pass on and if you did that you couldn't come back...(Reminds me of the movie Flatliners)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Family reunions must be interesting :laugh:
> 
> "You killed Christ!"
> "We had to!"
> "He was our king!"












Add that to my girlfriends family being catholic. She mysteriously lost catholic faith once we decided to live together.









Her dad is insane. Insane. Really dislikes me, even told me face to face.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> I have a lot of proof that there is more to life than just what we know, but Ive learned it through experience...so I cant really prove it to another person.


I would like to think so too but to prove it or disprove it you would have to pass on and if you did that you couldn't come back...(Reminds me of the movie Flatliners)
[/quote]

"Faith is a withholding of conclusion, so that you allow what is to arise." --Adyashanti


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

agnostic


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sorry for posting in here, I was trying to refrain!!!
> 
> But no one is 'born into the Christian faith' in the flesh.
> 
> ...


I knew this was coming :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was born Catholic.

I believe in God... But I'm still looking for more.

I'll let everyone know if I ever figure it out.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sorry for posting in here, I was trying to refrain!!!
> 
> But no one is 'born into the Christian faith' in the flesh.
> 
> ...


I knew this was coming :laugh:
[/quote]

im not touching this one.. cults are scary


----------

